# What golf ball to use



## pfr5493 (Apr 24, 2009)

I use the pro v1. My speed is around 95-96 mph clubhead. 67 years old. I can spin the ball and it works well on short game also. I would like to get a little more yardage with the irons, at 1950 ft elevation I get a smooth 150 out of 7 iron and the 60 deg goes 60 yds with a smooth swing minimum.

All help for the old geezer is appreciated


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to Golf Forum! I don't think I can be of much help for you, I'm still just a hacker so I play whatever I can find around the course. I've pretty much played it all, but not enough to comment on any one ball. I'm sure some of the other guys with a lower handicap will chime in with some opinions.


----------



## pfr5493 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

I have a 13 handicap. but it gets lower as the season gets on. 3 was my best ever at 7230 yds. 40-50 yrs old. Now I call it diminishing skills as the war wounds creep in the the gut expands .


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about what golf ball is best for a golfer's swing. Personally I like those yellow Volvik Crystal balls which are 70 compression. My driver speed is some where around +/- 97mph. When I can't find the Volviks I play those Bridgestone e5+, e6+, or e7+. Sometimes I play the Topflite D2 series of balls. All of those balls play about the same for me. I can't see any difference in my scores. I played that Penta 5 piece ball from Taylormade for about 10+ rounds against a cheap Topflite D2 ball. The Topflite cost about $1.20 a ball. The Penta was just a few yards longer off the tee, and nothing else about it stood out to make me think it was worth $5 a ball. I played a sleeve of those Bridgestone B330-RX which is another high dollar ball. Again, nothing that much different about it, from the other balls I have played over the past few months. 

Now about my "mixed feelings" about which ball might be the best for a golfer. The other day on the driving range I picked up a used, beat up "Noodle" ball. This ball had definitely been "touched" a few times by someone's clubs. I threw it in my bag and forgot about it. The other day I went golfing. I went directly to the first tee, with out any warm up, or practice swings. I reached into my bag and pulled out that well used Noodle ball. Since the first three holes have lateral water hazards on the right, I decided what to heck. Why take a chance of losing one of my newer balls. I shot a 37 with it on the front nine. After nine holes I retired it because it really looked mangled. Played the back nine with a couple of different "brand new" balls and shot a 44 for my troubles. Go figure.

I know a guy (15 hdcpr) at my home course who plays those yellow, piece of junk Srixon driving range balls. He shoots in the mid/low 80s with them. He says he uses them for the "alignment" features that are painted on them. Those black lines help him putt better he says. The fact that they are a some what limited distance ball dose not bother him. 

My point is that I don't think for amateurs it really matters what ball a golfer might use. More than anything else, it probably boils down to what ball fits into the golfer's comfort zone. If the golfer is swinging/putting well that day, any ball that is not out of round is going to work well for that golfer, that day. I am no expert on equipment, but I do play a lot of golf with different balls when I can't find the Volviks. Oh yeah, I just bought a box of Noodles.......:headbang: 

Here's a link that gives some info about golf balls. Perhaps it might be of some use.

http://www.golfballselector.com/pdf/GBS_CompressionHardness_Test_010810_v5.10.pdf


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I think finding a ball you like is a bit of trail and error. I like the srixon soft feel they are not the longest hitting ball but I like the sense of control I get around the green. It might be mind over matter but it works for me.


----------



## pfr5493 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Thanks everyone*

I'll guess I'll stick with the pro v1 and just take an extra club. I like the feel and control and can still work the ball.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to like optic yellow balls when the optic colors were popular some years ago, so I got all excited when I saw Srixon had introduced their new optic yellow ball. Fortunately, (yes, fortunately, you'll understand in a moment), it hadn't arrived at the Watts store near me when I visited them. The salesman suggested if I simply wanted something optic yellow, I could try the yellow Pinnacle. At 15 balls for less than $15, I figured, what the heck and I bought a box.

To say I've been surprised would be a gross understatement. The ball gives me great feel on long shots or short shots, good distance, reasonable spin and a really good feel off the putter. I have no more interest in the Srixon ball at 3 times the price, nor will I be buying the Titleist NXT Tour balls I used to play.

About 2 weeks after I bought the Pinnacles, there was an article in one of the monthly golf magazines rating balls. The Pinnacle rated very highly and the editors made a comment that it was a great value compared to it's big brother, (same company), the Titleist and provided similar performance.

The specific model I buy is the Pinnacle Precision. You can even get them at places like Sports Authority. I highly recommend them if you think you need to save a few bucks, but want the performance equal to your Pro V1x or whatever high end ball you are playing. Unless you really have the abilities of the tour pros, I would bet it might be a good investment.

The way I look at it is, for what I save on every 15 pack of balls I buy, I could pay for a half hour lesson with my local pro.


----------



## pfr5493 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

I might just try them. Its not the money, its the soft feel on the hands and club face. pro v1 good spin and touch, pro v1x goes farther but less spin. 

Thanks again


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Give the Pinnacle a try. At their price, it can't hurt. As someone who used to be a good golfer, I've just reached a stage where I don't think high technology embodied in the best level of golf balls applies to anything I can do with it anymore. I honestly don't think my game will vary much based on a couple more yards off the tee or a couple more yards with each iron...

What I need is something consistent and the Pinnacle is rated to be good enough in that regard. I enjoy the feel of it with no complaints. The tough cover is also a benefit. It feels good on less than full shots and on putts.

There are other benefits, though YMMV. The optic yellow color makes it easier for me to see, so when I hit a poor shot, I have some idea of what I need to work on. For example, did I slice it or just push it? It even allows me to play alone sometimes because if I hit a tee shot and don't see it, I can drive up the fairway and if I don't see it, I can quickly cruise each rough and have a much better chance of finding it. With a white ball, I can't do that.


----------



## pfr5493 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Ok*

I'll try them for !% bucks how can I go wrong.


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

I stick to the Pro V1. Unfortunately, quite expensive, but I like them very much. I tried the Penta 5-layer ball. I think it is a nice ball, but not worth the money.


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

Working at a course, I pick up balls all the time. Lately I've been hitting some lower caliber Callaways (HX Hot, HX Pearl, etc) and started playing really well. Might keep using them, with how I've been doing. A couple guys at work will only use the higher caliber balls (ProV1s, Callaway Tour i series, etc), but one of them has fallen in love with the Wilson Staff Zips.

Tomorrow I'll play ProV1s and let you know how it goes.


----------



## kingminers (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. I dunno if I just lost my swing Thursday or if the ball was spinning too much, but I lost a few ProV1s pretty easily. I think I prefer some of the lower calibre balls just because they don't spin nearly as much.


----------

